# 37 gallon column



## BASSMS1726 (Apr 29, 2008)

has anyone work with one of these? If so can you please post some pics!
thanks for looking,
bassman


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think that Kyle has a construction journal for one.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I just finished mine not too long ago...










Hope you like!

-Matt


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks nice what do you have in it?


----------



## zero742 (Jul 2, 2008)

I "finished" this one this past December (I don't think a vivarium is ever actually finished....always tweaking...). It houses a trio of leucs. There is a small shallow pond in the back center where the pot is (covers up my overflow pipe). Most of it is covered in Azola fern though. Good luck with yours!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

My 37 currently houses 2 subadult patricias. They love all the space they have to run around!

-Matt


----------



## tedthefrog (Aug 22, 2007)

it's a custom, but it's almost the same dimensions as a 37G column.



no background.
looks good when its all fogged up.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet tank adam, what's in there?


----------



## BASSMS1726 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks all for the post! They are great! After seeing these pics it makes me want to get a 37 gallon column.I hope to have my finished here soon and will post what it looks like! 

Please keep the pics coming!


bassman


----------



## tedthefrog (Aug 22, 2007)

Julio said:


> sweet tank adam, what's in there?


colony of leucs


----------



## masonridesbmx (Jan 27, 2009)

i just made a great stuff background in one of those for a friend .i think it was more than 37g .i couldnt reach my arm into it all the way


----------



## huyvu (Feb 2, 2009)

nice tank. I love it


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

tedthefrog said:


> it's a custom, but it's almost the same dimensions as a 37G column.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the dimensions of it! enough depth and height for plants to grow  awesome planting too!


----------

